# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  وفاة الزعيم الإفريقي نيلسون مانديلا

## ezzeo

*مانديلا




الجمعة  06 ديسمبر, 2013 - 02:04  بتوقيت أبوظبي أبوظبي - سكاي نيوز عربية
طوت جنوب إفريقيا، الخميس، صفحة هامة من تاريخها الحديث برحيل رئيسها السابق، نيلسون مانديلا، الذي توفي عن 95 عاما قضى معظمها في الكفاح ضد التمييز العنصري.وأعلن الرئيس الجنوب إفريقي، جاكوب زوما، عبر التلفزيون الرسمي مباشرة مساء الخميس أن ماديبا (العظيم المبجل) توفي في منزله بالعاصمة جوهانسبورغ، مشيدا بالرئيس الجنوب إفريقي السابق.وقال إن جثمان أول رئيس أسود لجنوب إفريقيا سيشيع في جنازة رسمية، معلنا تنكيس أعلام البلاد اعتبارا من الجمعة وحتى انتهاء مراسم الدفن المتوقع أن يشارك فيها عدد من زعماء وقادة العالم.وسارع الرئيس الأميركي، باراك أوباما، إلى التعبير عن عميق حزنه لوفاة أحد أبرز المناضلين ضد التمييز العرقي، وقال "بوفاة نلسون مانديلا خسر العالم أحد أكثر الناس تأثيرا وشجاعة ونقاء".وكان الرئيس الجنوب الإفريقي السابق غادر في سبتمبر المستشفى في بريتوريا حيث كان يعالج منذ قرابة الثلاثة أشهر، إلى منزله حيث كان يتلقى العناية المكثفة نفسها التي كانت تقدم له في المستشفى.وكان مانديلا قد نقل إلى المستشفى في الثامن من يونيو لإصابته بالتهاب رئوي حاد، واعتبرت حالته حرجة، ومن حينها والرئاسة تعلن تسجيل تقدم منتظم لكنها ترفض الدخول في التفاصيل احتراما لسرية المعلومات الطبية.ويرجح أن تكون مشاكل مانديلا التنفسية ناجمة عن تداعيات إصابته بالسل خلال سجنه في معتقل روبن آيلاند قبالة مدينة الكاب، حيث قضى 18 سنة من أعوام السجن الـ27 في زنزانات نظام الفصل العنصري.وفي 1990، افرجت السلطات عن مانديلا الذي انتخب رئيسا لجنوب إفريقيا في انتخابات تاريخية متعددة الأعراق في 1994، قبل أن يعتزل السياسة في 1999 ويسلم السلطة إلى زعماء أكثر شبابا في رحيل طوعي نادر عن السلطة ضرب كمثل للزعماء الأفارقة.يشار إلى أن مانديلا حصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام في 1993، وشاركه فيها فريدريك ديكليرك الزعيم الأبيض الذي افرج عن أشهر سجين سياسي في العالم.وكان آخر ظهور رئيسي لمانديلا على الساحة العالمية في 2010، عندما حضر مباراة في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم حيث لقي استقبالا حافلا من 90 ألف مشاهد في الاستاد في سويتو الحي الذي شهد بزوغه كزعيم للمقاومة.
*

----------


## ezzeo

*مانديلا.. السجين الذي قاد وطنارئيس جنوب أفريقيا الراحل نلسون مانديلاأمضى مانديلا الحائز على جائزة نوبل للسلام (95 عاما) 27 عاما في السجن لمقاومته الحكم العنصريأول رئيس من أصحاب البشرة السوداء لجنوب إفريقيا في عام 1994مانديلا ترعرع بلدة كونوالعملة الورقية التي تحمل صورة مانديلا




1/5







الجمعة  06 ديسمبر, 2013 - 02:49  بتوقیت أبوظبي أبوظبي - سكاي نيوز عربية
حمل نيلسون مانديلا على ظهره تاريخ شعب جنوب إفريقيا، من النضال إلى الحرية، ومن الفصل العنصري إلى المساواة بين أبناء البلد الواحد، إذ يعد رمزا لمكافحة التمييز العنصري في العالم.هو الرئيس الأسبق لجمهورية جنوب إفريقيا، وأحد أبرز المناضلين والمقاومين لسياسة التمييز العنصري التي كانت متبعة في جنوب إفريقيا.لقبَّه أفراد قبيلته باسم "ماديبا" وتعني العظيم المبجل، وهو لقب يطلقه أفراد عشيرة مانديلا على الشخص الأرفع قدرا بينهم وأصبح مرادفا لاسم نلسون مانديلا.ودائما ما اعتبر مانديلا أن المهاتما غاندي المصدر الأكبر لإلهامه في حياته وفلسفته حول نبذ العنف والمقاومة السلمية ومواجهة المصائب والصعاب بكرامة وكبرياء.حياة مانديلاولد نلسون مانديلا، في 18 يوليو 1918 بقرية صغيرة تدعى ميزو في منطقة ترانسكاي، وكان والده رئيس قبيلة، وقد توفي عندما كان نيلسون لا يزال صغيرا، إلا انه انتخب مكان والده، وبدأ إعداده لتولي المنصب عندما كان صغيرا، إذ كان مانديلا أول عضو في عائلته يذهب إلى المدرسة، حيث أعطاه معلمه اسم "نلسون".بدأ الإعداد لنيل البكالوريوس من جامعة فورت هار، ولكنه فصل من الجامعة، مع رفيقه أوليفر تامبو، عام 1940 بتهمة الاشتراك في إضراب طلابي.عاش مانديلا فترة دراسية مضطربة وتنقل بين العديد من الجامعات وتابع الدراسة بالمراسلة من مدينة جوهانسبرغ، وحصل على الإجازة ثم تسجل لدراسة الحقوق في جامعه ويتواتر ساند.وفي تلك الفترة، كانت جنوب إفريقيا خاضعة لحكم يقوم على التمييز العنصري الشامل، إذ لم يكن يحق للأفارقة الانتخاب ولا المشاركة في الحياة السياسية أو إدارة شؤون البلاد.أحس مانديلا وهو يتابع دروسه الجامعية بمعاناة شعبه فانتمى إلى "المجلس الوطني الإفريقي" المعارض للتمييز العنصري عام 1944، وفي العام نفسه ساهم في إنشاء "اتحاد الشبيبة" التابع للحزب، وأشرف على إنجاز "خطة التحرك"، وهي برنامج عمل لاتحاد الشبيبة ، وقد تبناها الحزب عام 1949.في عام 1952، بدأ الحزب ما عرف بـ"حملة التحدي"، وكان مانديلا مشرفا مباشرا على هذه الحملة، فجاب البلاد كلها ليحض الناس على مقاومة قوانين التمييز العنصري.افتتح مانديلا مع رفيقه أوليفر تامبو أول مكتب محاماة للأفارقة في جنوب إفريقيا، وخلال تلك السنة صار رئيس الحزب في منطقة الترانسفال، ونائب الرئيس العام في جنوب إفريقيا كلها.أتاحت له ممارسة المحاماة فرصة الاطلاع مباشرة على المظالم التي كانت ترتكب ضد أبناء الشعب، وفي الوقت نفسه اطلع على فساد وانحياز الســلطات التنفيذية والقضائية.مانديلا المناضلكان مانديلا في البداية يدعو للمقاومة غير المسلحة ضد سياسات التمييز العنصري، لكن بعد مجزرة شاربفيل التي راح ضحيتها عدد كبير من الأفارقة عام 1960، وإقرار قوانين تحظر الجماعات المضادة للعنصرية، قرر مانديلا وزعماء المجلس الإفريقي القومي فتح باب المقاومة المسلحة.حظرت السلطات العنصرية جميع أنشطة حزب "المجلس الوطني الإفريقي"، واعتقل مانديلا حتى 1961، وبعد الإفراج عنه قاد المقاومة السرية التي كانت تدعو إلى ضرورة التوافق على ميثاق وطني جديد يعطي السود حقوقهم السياسية.وفي العام نفسه أنشأ مانديلا وقاد ما عرف بالجناح العسكري للحزب.في 1962 غادر مانديلا إلى الجزائر للتدرب العسكري ولترتيب دورات تدريبية لأفراد الجناح العسكري في الحزب. وعند عودته إلى جنوب إفريقيا في عام 1962 ألقي القبض عليه بتهمة مغادرة البلاد بطريقة غير قانونية، والتحريض على الإضرابات وأعمال العنف.مانديلا سجيناتولى الدفاع عن نفسه بنفسه، ولكن المحكمة أدانته بالتهم الموجهة إليه وحكمت عليه بالسجن مدة 5 سنوات، وفيما هو يمضي عقوبته بدأت محاكمة "ريفونيا" التي ورد اسمه فيها، حكم عليه بالسجن المؤبد بتهمة القيام بأعمال التخريب.خلال سنوات سجنه، أصبح النداء بتحرير مانديلا من السجن رمزا لرفض سياسة التمييز العنصري، وفي 10 يونيو 1980 تم نشر رسالة استطاع مانديلا إرسالها للمجلس الإفريقي القومي قال فيها: "إتحدوا ! وجهزوا! وحاربوا! إذ ما بين سندان التحرك الشعبي، ومطرقة المقاومة المسلحة، سنسحق الفصل العنصري".تحولت جزيرة "روبن" التي سجن فيها مانديلا إلى مركز للتعليم، وصار هو الرمز في سائر صفوف التربية السياسية التي انتشرت في طول البلاد وعرضها .لم يغير مانديلا مواقفه وهو داخل السجن، بل ثبت عليها كلها، وكان مصدرا لتقوية عزائم سواه من المسجونين وتشديد هممهم.وفي سبعينيات القرن العشرين، رفض عرضا بالإفراج عنه إذا قبل بأن يعود إلى قبيلته وأن يخلد إلى الهدوء والسكينة، كما رفض عرضاً آخر بالإفراج عنه في عام 1985 مقابل إعلانه رفض العنف.تم الإفراج عنه بعد أن أمضى 27 عاما في السجن لتصديه لنظام الفصل العنصري، وذلك في 11 فبراير 1990 ليعلن بعدها وقف الصراع المسلح ويبدأ سلسلة مفاوضات أدت إلى إقرار دستور جديد في البرلمان في نهاية 1993، معتمداً مبدأ حكم الأكثرية وسامحاً للأفارقة بالتصويت.منح مانديلا مع رئيس جنوب إفريقيا فريدريك ويليام ديكليرك جائزة نوبل، كما نال شهادات شرف جامعية عدة.مانديلا رئيساأجريت أولى الانتخابات الرئاسية في 27 أبريل 1994 وأدت إلى فوز مانديلا، وشغل منصب رئاسة المجلس الإفريقي (من يونيو 1991- إلى ديسمبر 1997)، وأصبح أول رئيس إفريقي لجنوب إفريقيا (من مايو 1994- إلى يونيو 2000).وخلال فترة حكمه شهدت جنوب إفريقيا انتقالا كبيراً من حكم الأقلية إلى حكم الأغلبية، وفي يونيو 2004 قرر نيلسون مانديلا ذو الـ 85 عاما التقاعد وترك الحياة العامة، ذلك أن صحته أصبحت لا تسمح بالتحرك والانتقال، كما أنه فضل أن يقضي ما تبقى من عمرة بين عائلته.وتزامناً مع يوم ميلاده التسعين في يوليو 2008 أقر الرئيس الأميركي جورج بوش قرار شطب اسم مانديلا من على لائحة الإرهاب في الولايات المتحدة.وأصبح ظهوره علناً أمراً متزايد الندرة، ونقل إلى المستشفى عدة مرات بسبب اعتلال بالجهاز التنفسي.مانديلا اليوم هو رمز للنضال، تحدى سياسات الفصل العنصري، وغيرَّ وجه وطنه إلى الأفضل، وألهم العالم ملحمة للكفاح من أجل الحرية.رئيس جنوب إفريقيا الأسبق نيلسون مانديلا يتعافى من عملية جراحية


*

----------


## ezzeo

*مانديلا.. السجين الذي قاد وطنارئيس جنوب أفريقيا الراحل نلسون مانديلاأمضى مانديلا الحائز على جائزة نوبل للسلام (95 عاما) 27 عاما في السجن لمقاومته الحكم العنصريأول رئيس من أصحاب البشرة السوداء لجنوب إفريقيا في عام 1994مانديلا ترعرع بلدة كونوالعملة الورقية التي تحمل صورة مانديلا




1/5







الجمعة  06 ديسمبر, 2013 - 02:49  بتوقيت أبوظبي أبوظبي - سكاي نيوز عربية
حمل نيلسون مانديلا على ظهره تاريخ شعب جنوب إفريقيا، من النضال إلى الحرية، ومن الفصل العنصري إلى المساواة بين أبناء البلد الواحد، إذ يعد رمزا لمكافحة التمييز العنصري في العالم.هو الرئيس الأسبق لجمهورية جنوب إفريقيا، وأحد أبرز المناضلين والمقاومين لسياسة التمييز العنصري التي كانت متبعة في جنوب إفريقيا.لقبَّه أفراد قبيلته باسم "ماديبا" وتعني العظيم المبجل، وهو لقب يطلقه أفراد عشيرة مانديلا على الشخص الأرفع قدرا بينهم وأصبح مرادفا لاسم نلسون مانديلا.ودائما ما اعتبر مانديلا أن المهاتما غاندي المصدر الأكبر لإلهامه في حياته وفلسفته حول نبذ العنف والمقاومة السلمية ومواجهة المصائب والصعاب بكرامة وكبرياء.حياة مانديلاولد نلسون مانديلا، في 18 يوليو 1918 بقرية صغيرة تدعى ميزو في منطقة ترانسكاي، وكان والده رئيس قبيلة، وقد توفي عندما كان نيلسون لا يزال صغيرا، إلا انه انتخب مكان والده، وبدأ إعداده لتولي المنصب عندما كان صغيرا، إذ كان مانديلا أول عضو في عائلته يذهب إلى المدرسة، حيث أعطاه معلمه اسم "نلسون".بدأ الإعداد لنيل البكالوريوس من جامعة فورت هار، ولكنه فصل من الجامعة، مع رفيقه أوليفر تامبو، عام 1940 بتهمة الاشتراك في إضراب طلابي.عاش مانديلا فترة دراسية مضطربة وتنقل بين العديد من الجامعات وتابع الدراسة بالمراسلة من مدينة جوهانسبرغ، وحصل على الإجازة ثم تسجل لدراسة الحقوق في جامعه ويتواتر ساند.وفي تلك الفترة، كانت جنوب إفريقيا خاضعة لحكم يقوم على التمييز العنصري الشامل، إذ لم يكن يحق للأفارقة الانتخاب ولا المشاركة في الحياة السياسية أو إدارة شؤون البلاد.أحس مانديلا وهو يتابع دروسه الجامعية بمعاناة شعبه فانتمى إلى "المجلس الوطني الإفريقي" المعارض للتمييز العنصري عام 1944، وفي العام نفسه ساهم في إنشاء "اتحاد الشبيبة" التابع للحزب، وأشرف على إنجاز "خطة التحرك"، وهي برنامج عمل لاتحاد الشبيبة ، وقد تبناها الحزب عام 1949.في عام 1952، بدأ الحزب ما عرف بـ"حملة التحدي"، وكان مانديلا مشرفا مباشرا على هذه الحملة، فجاب البلاد كلها ليحض الناس على مقاومة قوانين التمييز العنصري.افتتح مانديلا مع رفيقه أوليفر تامبو أول مكتب محاماة للأفارقة في جنوب إفريقيا، وخلال تلك السنة صار رئيس الحزب في منطقة الترانسفال، ونائب الرئيس العام في جنوب إفريقيا كلها.أتاحت له ممارسة المحاماة فرصة الاطلاع مباشرة على المظالم التي كانت ترتكب ضد أبناء الشعب، وفي الوقت نفسه اطلع على فساد وانحياز الســلطات التنفيذية والقضائية.مانديلا المناضلكان مانديلا في البداية يدعو للمقاومة غير المسلحة ضد سياسات التمييز العنصري، لكن بعد مجزرة شاربفيل التي راح ضحيتها عدد كبير من الأفارقة عام 1960، وإقرار قوانين تحظر الجماعات المضادة للعنصرية، قرر مانديلا وزعماء المجلس الإفريقي القومي فتح باب المقاومة المسلحة.حظرت السلطات العنصرية جميع أنشطة حزب "المجلس الوطني الإفريقي"، واعتقل مانديلا حتى 1961، وبعد الإفراج عنه قاد المقاومة السرية التي كانت تدعو إلى ضرورة التوافق على ميثاق وطني جديد يعطي السود حقوقهم السياسية.وفي العام نفسه أنشأ مانديلا وقاد ما عرف بالجناح العسكري للحزب.في 1962 غادر مانديلا إلى الجزائر للتدرب العسكري ولترتيب دورات تدريبية لأفراد الجناح العسكري في الحزب. وعند عودته إلى جنوب إفريقيا في عام 1962 ألقي القبض عليه بتهمة مغادرة البلاد بطريقة غير قانونية، والتحريض على الإضرابات وأعمال العنف.مانديلا سجيناتولى الدفاع عن نفسه بنفسه، ولكن المحكمة أدانته بالتهم الموجهة إليه وحكمت عليه بالسجن مدة 5 سنوات، وفيما هو يمضي عقوبته بدأت محاكمة "ريفونيا" التي ورد اسمه فيها، حكم عليه بالسجن المؤبد بتهمة القيام بأعمال التخريب.خلال سنوات سجنه، أصبح النداء بتحرير مانديلا من السجن رمزا لرفض سياسة التمييز العنصري، وفي 10 يونيو 1980 تم نشر رسالة استطاع مانديلا إرسالها للمجلس الإفريقي القومي قال فيها: "إتحدوا ! وجهزوا! وحاربوا! إذ ما بين سندان التحرك الشعبي، ومطرقة المقاومة المسلحة، سنسحق الفصل العنصري".تحولت جزيرة "روبن" التي سجن فيها مانديلا إلى مركز للتعليم، وصار هو الرمز في سائر صفوف التربية السياسية التي انتشرت في طول البلاد وعرضها .لم يغير مانديلا مواقفه وهو داخل السجن، بل ثبت عليها كلها، وكان مصدرا لتقوية عزائم سواه من المسجونين وتشديد هممهم.وفي سبعينيات القرن العشرين، رفض عرضا بالإفراج عنه إذا قبل بأن يعود إلى قبيلته وأن يخلد إلى الهدوء والسكينة، كما رفض عرضاً آخر بالإفراج عنه في عام 1985 مقابل إعلانه رفض العنف.تم الإفراج عنه بعد أن أمضى 27 عاما في السجن لتصديه لنظام الفصل العنصري، وذلك في 11 فبراير 1990 ليعلن بعدها وقف الصراع المسلح ويبدأ سلسلة مفاوضات أدت إلى إقرار دستور جديد في البرلمان في نهاية 1993، معتمداً مبدأ حكم الأكثرية وسامحاً للأفارقة بالتصويت.منح مانديلا مع رئيس جنوب إفريقيا فريدريك ويليام ديكليرك جائزة نوبل، كما نال شهادات شرف جامعية عدة.مانديلا رئيساأجريت أولى الانتخابات الرئاسية في 27 أبريل 1994 وأدت إلى فوز مانديلا، وشغل منصب رئاسة المجلس الإفريقي (من يونيو 1991- إلى ديسمبر 1997)، وأصبح أول رئيس إفريقي لجنوب إفريقيا (من مايو 1994- إلى يونيو 2000).وخلال فترة حكمه شهدت جنوب إفريقيا انتقالا كبيراً من حكم الأقلية إلى حكم الأغلبية، وفي يونيو 2004 قرر نيلسون مانديلا ذو الـ 85 عاما التقاعد وترك الحياة العامة، ذلك أن صحته أصبحت لا تسمح بالتحرك والانتقال، كما أنه فضل أن يقضي ما تبقى من عمرة بين عائلته.وتزامناً مع يوم ميلاده التسعين في يوليو 2008 أقر الرئيس الأميركي جورج بوش قرار شطب اسم مانديلا من على لائحة الإرهاب في الولايات المتحدة.وأصبح ظهوره علناً أمراً متزايد الندرة، ونقل إلى المستشفى عدة مرات بسبب اعتلال بالجهاز التنفسي.مانديلا اليوم هو رمز للنضال، تحدى سياسات الفصل العنصري، وغيرَّ وجه وطنه إلى الأفضل، وألهم العالم ملحمة للكفاح من أجل الحرية.رئيس جنوب إفريقيا الأسبق نيلسون مانديلا يتعافى من عملية جراحية


*

----------


## ezzeo

*بعد مسيرة تاريخية: وداعاً نيلسون مانديلا


آخر تحديث:  الخميس، 5 ديسمبر/ كانون الأول، 2013، 22:24 GMT

منقول من : BBC عربية


توفي الزعيم الوطني الافريقي نيلسون مانديلا، الذي تمكن بفضل شجاعته وقيادته من كسر أسوار التمييز العنصري وحول، معقله، جنوب افريقيا الى بلد ديمقراطي متعدد الاعراق.

ولد مانديلا عام 1918 لزعيم قبيلة في منطقة ايسترن كيب في جنوب أفريقيا.
وأصبح مانديلا محاميا وافتتح مكتب محاماة مع أوليفر تامبو، الذي كان يرأس قبله المؤتمر الوطني الأفريقي.
وقاد الاثنان حملات مناهضة لنظام التفرقة العنصرية الذي كانت تسيطر فيه الأقلية البيضاء في جنوب أفريقيا على الجيش والاقتصاد، وانتهكت بمقتضاه حقوق الانسان وسحقت طموحات الأقلية السوداء.
وفي عام 1965 كان مانديلا من بين 156 ناشطا سياسيا وجهت لهم اتهامات بالخيانة العظمى.
واستمرت محاكمته أكثر من أربعة أعوام قبل إسقاطها عنه في النهاية.
وزادت مقاومة السود بمرور الوقت. وأصبحت القوانين، التي صدرت لتحديد الأماكن التي يمكن للسود العمل والعيش فيها، موضع غضب الاغلبية السوداء، بينما كان يعمل مانديلا في الخفاء وينظم المزيد من الاضرابات والمظاهرات.
تغيير الاستراتيجية

نجح بفضل شجاعته في تحطيم معقل التمييز العنصري


واضطر المؤتمر الوطني الأفريقي لتغيير استراتيجيته بعد مذبحة شاربفيل عام 1960 التي قتل فيها 69 شخصا عندما فتحت الشرطة النار على متظاهرين من السود.
وتم حظر المؤتمر الوطني الأفريقي وتوارى مانديلا عن الأنظار وأصبحت المقاومة السلمية شيئا من الماضي.
وقال مانديلا "هناك أناس كثيرون يعتقدون أنه من غير المجدي بالنسبة لنا الحديث عن السلام وعدم العنف ضد الحكومة، التي لا ترد إلا بهجمات عنيفة على أشخاص غير مسلحين ولا يملكون وسيلة للدفاع عن أنفسهم."
ونظم مانديلا حملة تخريب على اقتصاد البلاد، لكنه اعتقل بعد ذلك واتهم بالتآمر للإطاحة بنظام الحكم.
ودافع مانديلا عن نفسه، في مرافعته التي استمرت خمس ساعات وغلبت عليها العواطف، قائلا: "لقد تمسكت بمبدأ إقامة مجتمع ديمقراطي وحر يعيش فيه الجميع في انسجام وبفرص متساوية. إنه مبدأ أتمنى أن أعيش من أجل تحقيقه وأنا على استعداد للموت من أجله إذا لزم الأمر".
وأودع مانديلا بعد الحكم عليه السجن مدى الحياة في سجن بجزيرة روبن، خاضع لحراسة مشددة، في خليج تيبل قبالة ساحل كيب تاون.
وكتب مانديلا في زنزانته التي أصبحت الآن معلما سياحيا "يقابل المرء الوقت وجها لوجه عندما يكون في السجن. لا يوجد شيء يثير الفزع أكثر منه".
وفي الخارج كان الوقت قد بدأ ينفد أمام نظام التمييز العنصري. ومع وجود قيادات حزب المؤتمر الوطني الأفريقي في السجن أو المنفى ساعد الأطفال على استمرار الثورة.
وقتل المئات وأصيب الألاف قبل سحق انتفاضة المدارس. لكن المتحررين البيض بدأوا يرون أن مانديلا الحل وليس المشكلة.
حملة دولية

وبدأت حملة دولية للإفراج عن مانديلا مع تشديد الحكومات للعقوبات المفروضة على جنوب أفريقيا التي عزلت البلاد عن العالم الخارجي.
وأعلن دي كليرك عام 1990 رفع الحظر عن حزب المؤتمر الوطني الأفريقي والإفراج عن مانديلا في فبراير شباط من نفس العام بعد 27 عاما أمضاها وراء القضبان.
وأتت الضغوط العالمية أكلها، ولاحت فرص إقامة نظام سياسي جديد في جنوب أفريقيا.
لكن الأمل سرعان ما تحول الى يأس، إذ أدى اندلاع العنف في الأحياء إلى قتال بين السود، واتهمت قوات الأمن في جنوب أفريقيا بالضلوع في العنف من أجل الإساءة الى موقف حزب المؤتمر الوطني الأفريقي.
وفي هذه الاثناء ناشد مانديلا شعب بلاده مرارا بالجنوح إلى السلم، لكن دعوته لم تلق الأذن الصاغية.
وأدرك المؤتمر الوطني والحكومة أن أيا منهما لا يملك الدعم الكافي لفرض إرادته على جنوب أفريقيا.
واتفق نلسون مانديلا ورئيس جنوب أفريقيا آنذاك فريديريك دي كليرك على إبرام صفقة لتقاسم السلطة حتى إقامة انتخابات بموجب دستور جديد.
وفي عام 1993 منح مانديلا جائزة نوبل للسلام مناصفة مع ديكليرك على جهودهما من أجل التقريب بين أعراق جنوب إفريقيا ومن أجل إحلال السلم في البلاد.
وانجب مانديلا أربعة أبناء من زوجته الأولى، توفي منهم اثنان قبل أن ينجب اثنين آخرين من زوجته الثانية ويني.
وانتهى زواج مانديلا من ويني بعد اتهامها بالخطف والضلوع في اعتداء، وهي التي امضت سنوات في حشد التأييد للإفراج عن زوجها حتى أطلق عليها لقب "أم الأمة".
وبعد انفصالهما وطلاقهما في النهاية تزوج مانديلا وهو في الثمانين من عمره من جاركا ماشيل أرملة الرئيس الموزمبيقي الراحل.
وأسفرت أول انتخابات متعددة الأعراق تجرى في جنوب أفريقيا عام 1994 عن انتصار ساحق لحزب المؤتمر الوطني الأفريقي.
وأصبح مانديلا في العاشر من مايو ايار 1994 أول رئيس أسود لجنوب افريقيا. وذاق الملايين طعم الديمقراطية لأول مرة.
ورحب مواطنون من جميع الأعراق بنتائج التصويت ووصفوها بأنها بداية جديدة للبلاد.
ووحد انتصار جنوب أفريقيا بكأس العالم للرغبي عام 1995 الأمة بأكملها.
وقدم مانديلا الذي كان من المغرمين بالرياضة الكأس لقائد الفريق فرانسوا بينار ليدعم موقفه مع مواطني البلاد الذين ينتمون لأصول بيضاء.
صعوبات

ورغم جميع مهاراته السياسية واجه مانديلا صعوبة في علاج الكثير من المشاكل الاجتماعية المزمنة في جنوب أفريقيا وكانت أبرزها مشكلة العجز الحاد في إسكان الفقراء واستمرار مشكل الأحياء الفقيرة حول المدن الكبيرة.
لكن مانديلا نجح في إقناع الشركات متعددة الجنسيات في البلاد بالبقاء والاستثمار في جنوب أفريقيا في فترة ما بعد نظام التمييز العنصري.
وفي ديسمبر كانون الأول 1997 تنحى مانديلا عن رئاسة حزب المؤتمر الوطني الافريقي لخليفته ثابو مبيكي، الذي كان يقود البلاد من الناحية العملية.


*

----------


## ezzeo

* 
محطات فى سيرة الزعيم الأفريقى الراحل

عاش نيلسون مانديلا الذي استحق بجدارة صفة الزعيم العالمي حياة زاخرة بالنضال من أجل المساواة والعدالة، عانى فيها من قسوة النظام العنصري لكنه صمد حتى تحقق حلمه في انهيار هذا النظام. هنا محطات من حياة مانديلا:
السنوات الأولى

السنوات الأولى .... 1918-1952

ولد روليهلاهلا مانديلا، نجل الزعيم القبلي "ثيمبو" في "مفيزو" في مقاطعة "كيب الشرقية" في جنوب إفريقيا في 18 يوليو/ تموز عام 1918. كان أول طفل في العائلة يتلقى تعليما. وفي المدرسة أطلق عليه إسم "نيلسون". وكان حينها من المعتاد إطلاق أسماء إنجليزية على التلاميذ. فر إلى جوهانسبيرغ عام 1941 لتفادي زواج مرتب سلفا. وهناك، التقى وولتر سيسولو الذي ساعده في الحصول على وظيفة بشركة ويتكن سيدلسكي وايدلمان للمحاماة. وانضم كذلك إلى المؤتمر الوطني الإفريق

*

----------


## ezzeo

*محاكمة الخيانة العظمى :  1956تأهل مانديلا لممارسة المحاماة، وفي عام 1952 أسس أول شركة للمحاماة يديرها محامون سود مع أوليفر تامبو. وطلب حزب المؤتمر الوطني الإفريقي من مانديلا تنظيم نشاط سري، خوفا من نظام الفصل العنصري. واعتقل مانديلا عام 1956 ووجهت إليه تهمة الخيانة العظمى مع 155 آخرين. واستمرت المحاكمة أربع سنوات ونصف. وأسقطت عنه التهمة لاحقا. وفي عام 1958 تزوج مانديلا للمرة الثانية من ويني ماديكيزيلا.

*

----------


## ezzeo

*الحكم بالسجن مدى الحياة1964أعلنت حالة الطوارئ في البلاد بعد أن قتلت الشرطة 69 متظاهرا في شاربفيل في مارس/آذار عام 1960. وكانت الحكومة تخشى من الانتقام وحظرت نشاط حزب المؤتمر الوطني الإفريقي. وشكل الحزب جناحا عسكريا سريا بقيادة مانديلا. وفي عام 1962 اعتقل مانديلا وخضع للمحاكمة بتهمة مغادرة البلاد بشكل شرعي. ثم اعتقلت شخصيات أخرى من الحزب. وأثناء وجوده في السجن عام 1963 تم اتهام مانديلا بالتخريب. وحكم على مانديلا وسبعة آخرين بالسجن مدى الحياة في جزيرة "روبين"عام 1964.

*

----------


## ezzeo

*أخيرا حر1990بدأ المجتمع الدولي تدريجيا في تشديد العقوبات التي فرضت ضد نظام الفصل العنصري (الابارتهايد) لأول مرة في عام 1967. وأدى الضغط بحلول عام 1990 إلى رفع الرئيس فريدريك ويليام دي كليرك للحظر عن نشاط حزب المؤتمر الوطني. وفي 11 فبراير/شباط 1990 أطلق سراح مانديلا بعد أن قضى 27 عاما في السجن. وحيت الجماهير المحتشدة أمام السجن مانديلا وزوجته وهما يغادرانه. وقد انتخب مانديلا رئيسا للحزب في أول مؤتمر عقده في العام التالي. وبدأت المحادثات في جنوب إفريقيا لبناء نظام ديمقراطي قائم على التعددية العرقية.

*

----------


## ezzeo

*جائزة نوبل1993في عام 1993 حصل كل من مانديلا ورئيس جنوب افريقيا السابق فريدريك ويليام دي كليرك على جائزة نوبل للسلام تقديرا لجهودهما الهادفة لإرساء الاستقرار في جنوب افريقيا. وقالت لجنة الجائزة إن الرجلين قدما "إسهاما رائعا للسلام". وقال مانديلا في كلمة القاها عقب قبوله الجائزة "سنفعل ما بوسعنا للمساهمة بتجديد عالمنا".

*

----------


## ezzeo

*1994... الرئيسفي عام 1994، وللمرة الأولى في تاريخ جنوب إفريقيا، أدلى السكان بمختلف أعراقهم بأصواتهم في انتخابات ديمقراطية. وفاز حزب المؤتمر الوطني وأصبح مانديلا رئيسا للبلاد. ووجه مانديلا كلمة إلى الجماهير في حفل تنصيبه يوم 10 مايو/أيار 1994 قال فيها "لتحكم الحرية، ليبارك الله إفريقيا". وكانت أصعب المشاكل أمام مانديلا مساكن الأحياء الفقيرة الآخذة في الانتشار بالمدن الكبرى. واضطلع نائبه ثابو مبيكي بتصريف الشؤون اليومية للحكومة بينما تفرغ مانديلا للترويج لبلا

في عام 1994، وللمرة الأولى في تاريخ جنوب إفريقيا، أدلى السكان بمختلف أعراقهم بأصواتهم في انتخابات ديمقراطية. وفاز حزب المؤتمر الوطني وأصبح مانديلا رئيسا للبلاد. ووجه مانديلا كلمة إلى الجماهير في حفل تنصيبه يوم 10 مايو/أيار 1994 قال فيها "لتحكم الحرية، ليبارك الله إفريقيا". وكانت أصعب المشاكل أمام مانديلا مساكن الأحياء الفقيرة الآخذة في الانتشار بالمدن الكبرى. واضطلع نائبه ثابو مبيكي بتصريف الشؤون اليومية للحكومة بينما تفرغ مانديلا للترويج لبلاده فى المحافل الدولية 

*

----------


## ezzeo

*العودة إلى روبين

1995

ولإحياء الذكرى الخامسة لإطلاق سراحه، زار مانديلا سجن جزيرة روبين الذي أمضى فيه 18 عاما. وقام مانديلا بالزيارة في عام 1995 بصحبة آخرين من النزلاء السابقين بالسجن الذي كان يكره الكثير من سجنائه على القيام بأعمال شاقة. ويقال إن رئتي مانديلا تضررتا بسبب العمل في مقلع الأحجار في السجن.
*

----------


## ezzeo

*"لا تتصلوا بي"2004
تنحى مانديلا من رئاسة حزب المؤتمر الوطني في عام 1997 وقاد خلفه ثابو مبيكي الحزب للفوز في الانتخابات التي أجريت في 1999. وفي عيد ميلاده الثمانين، تزوج مانديلا غراسا ماشيل، وهو زواجه الثالث. وأصبح مانديلا أرفع سفراء جنوب إفريقيا حيث خاض حملة لمكافحة مرض نقص المناعة المكتسب (الايدز) وساعد في فوز بلاده بتنظيم كأس العالم في 2010. وفي عام 2004 أعلن انسحابه من الحياة العامة. وقال للصحفيين مازحا "لا تتصلوا بي، سأتصل أنا بكم".
*

----------


## ezzeo

*حفل عيد الميلاد2008
وانضم موسيقيون، ونجوم سينما وسياسيون إلى مانديلا في الاحتفال بعيد ميلاده التسعين في متنزه هايد بارك في لندن عام 2008. ووجه مانديلا كلمة إلى الحشد قال فيها "حان الوقت لأن ترفع أياد جديدة العبء، هو الآن بايديكم".
*

----------


## ezzeo

*المرض2010
لم يظهر مانديلا على الملأ سوى بضع مرات منذ عيد ميلاده التسعين، منها ظهوره في حفل ختام بطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم عام 2010 التي استضافتها جنوب إفريقيا. ودخل مانديلا المستشفى في نهاية شهر يناير/ كانون الثاني عام 2011 لإجراء "فحوص خاصة"، وذكّر مكتب الرئاسة شعب جنوب أفريقيا بأن مانديلا كان قد عاني من "التهابات سابقة في الجهاز التنفسي". وتلقى علاجا في المستشفى لالتهاب الرئة في عامي 2102 - 2013 .. حتى وفاته اليوم بعد تأريخ حافل ومضئ للأجيال والإنسانية ...
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رجل قل أن يجود بمثله الزمان رهن حياته من أجل قضية الوطن فعاش سجيناً متدثراً بالصبر
رجل سعت اليه السلطة فتنازل عنها طائعاً مختاراً  وفضل هدوء الظل بعيداً عن ضوضاء الأضواء
رجل يستحق أن ترفع له القبعات تحيةً واجلالاً لدوره في تاريخ أمة سوداء عانت الأمرين من سلطة عنصرية قذرة
شكراً حبيبنا عز الدين على البوست الموفق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
وداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعا نيلسون مانديلا الاسم الاجمل في عالم المريخ


*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*منقول......منقول

1962: نيلسون مانديلا في الخرطوم ويحصل علي جواز سفر سوداني

موقف من مذكرات نيلسون مانديلا في الخرطوم..
*******************
من مذكرات المناضل نيلسون مانديلا - 
ص 280 من النسخة العربية. 
--------------------
(أ)- 
فى فصل زهرة الربيع السوداء - ( اللقب الذى أطلقته الصحف على مانديلا عندما كان مختفيا ومطاردا من الشرطة ) - من مذكرات المناضل نيلسون مانديلا ( رحلتي الطويلة من أجل الحرية ) .. يذكر نيلسون مانديلا موقف حدث له فى مطار الخرطوم فى عام 1962 م أثناء ذهابه لأديس أبابا لحضور مؤتمر الحركة القومية لتحرير أفريقيا الشرقية والوسطى والجنوبية .. 

(ب)-
يقول مانديلا : 
***- توقفت الطائرة في الخرطوم واتجهنا نحو الجمارك كان أمامي في الطابور جوماثيوز وخلفي باسنر وزوجته .ونظرا إلى أنني لم أكن أحمل جواز سفر أعطيت وثيقة من ورقة واحدة في تانجانيقا كتب عليها ( هذا هو نيلسون مانديلا مواطن من جنوب أفريقيا , مصرح له بمغادرة تانجانيقا والعودة إليها ).. أبرزت تلك الورقة لموظف التصريحات المتقدم في السن في الطرف الآخر من المنضدة فتفرس في وجهي وإبتسم ثم قال: 
- مرحبا بك يا بنى في السودان. 
صافحني ثم ختم على الوثيقة , 

وعندما جاء دور باسنر أبرز للرجل العجوز وثيقة تشبه وثيقتي ففحصها بإمعان ثم سأله بإنزعاج: 
- ما هذه الوريقة ؟ إنها ليست وثيقة رسمية؟ 
أخبره باسنر بكل هدؤ إنها أعطيت له فى تانجانيقا لأنه لا يحمل جواز سفر , فرد عليه بإزدراء: 
- لا تحمل جواز سفر وأنت رجل أبيض ؟ 
رد باسنر أنه تعرض للإضطهاد في وطنه لأنه كافح من أجل حقوق السود..
ولكن الموظف السوداني نظر إليه في ريبة ثم قال: 
- كيف ذلك وأنت رجل أبيض؟ 
تبادلت نظرة مع جوماثيوز وهمس لي بألا أتدخل لأننا ضيوف على السودان ولا ينبغي أن نسئ لمضيفينا , ولكن باسنر إضافة لأنه كان رئيسي في العمل , كان من البيض الذين عرضوا أنفسهم للخطر في سبيل تحرير الرجل الأسود , ولم أكن لأسمح لنفسي بالتخلي عنه في ذلك الموقف .. توقفت قريبا من الموظف السوداني أهز رأسي مؤمنا على إجابات باسنر لتزكية ما يقول فتفهم الموظف موقفي وخفف من حدته ثم ختم الوثيقة وقال لباسنر في هدؤ: 
- مرحبا بك في السودان. 

(ج)-
في مقالة بثت من موقع (سودارس) الموقر، وبتاريخ 28 يونيو 2013، وجاءت تحت عنوان:( جواز «دبلوماسي» .. لكن من «وزارة الداخلية»)، قال الخبير السياسي الدكتور حاج حمد : إن السودان منح الجواز الدبلوماسي السوداني لمعظم قادة التحرر في أفريقيا منتصف الستينيات والسبعينيات على رأسهم الرئيس نيلسون مانديلا والرئيس السابق ورئيس الآلية الرفيعة المستوى ثامبو أمبيكي. 


*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*من الرجال الذين سطروا اسماؤهم بحروف من نور على لوحة الزمن .

*

----------


## ezzeo

*ست حقائق غير معروفة عن مانديلا


آخر تحديث:  الخميس، 5 ديسمبر/ كانون الأول، 2013، 22:20 GMT

حظى نيلسون مانديلا بشهرة عالمية، ويعرف الكثيرون قدرا كبيرا من التفاصيل عن حياته وعن سجله كسياسي ومناضل ضد الفصل العنصري (الأربارتيد) في جنوب افريقيا. ولكن هناك ست حقائق قد لا تعلمها عن الزعيم الجنوب افريقي.
كان مولعاً بالملاكمة

كان مناديلا معجبا باستراتيجية الدفاع والهجوم في الملاكمة.


كان مانديلا في شبابه مولعا بالملاكمة وبعدو المسافات الطويلة. حتى في سنوات سجنه التي دامت 27 عاما، كان يحرص على آداء التمارين الرياضية.
وقال مانديلا في سيرته الشخصية "الطريق الطويل الى الحرية" ويقول: "لم اكن معجبا بعنف الملاكمة بقدر اعجابي بالتقنية وراءها. ما كان يثير اهتمامي كيف يمكن للمرء التحرك لحماية نفسه، وبكيفية استخدام استراتيجية الهجوم والانسحاب وكيف يمكن للمرء ان ينظم نفسه طوال المباراة".
كما كتب مانديلا: "الملاكمة تساوي بين الجميع. في الحلبة ينتفي السن والطبقة واللون... لم أمارس الملاكمة بعد دخولي عالم السياسة. كان اهتمامي الرئيسي هو التدريب. وجدت ان المواظبة على التمرين يحد من التوتر. بعد تدريب مشدد، كنت اشعر بالخفة جسديا وعقليا".
ومن بين التذكارات في متحف عائلة مانديلا في سويتو، يمكنك ان تجد حزام بطولة العالم الذي اهداه له الملاكم الامريكي شوغر راي لينارد.
اسمه الاصلي لم يكن نيلسون

ينتمي مانديلا لقبيلة ماديبا


كان روليهلاهلا مانديلا في التاسعة من عمره، عندما أطلق عليه مدرس في المدرسة الابتدائية التي كان يدرس بها في كونو بجنوب افريقيا الاسم الانجليزي نيلسون وفقا لتقليد منح جميع الاطفال اسما جديدا.
وكانت هذه ممارسة شائعة في جنوب افريقيا وفي مناطق اخرى من القارة حيث يطلق على الشخص اسم انجليزي يسهل على الاجانب نطقه.
وروليهلاهلا ليس اسما شائعا بلغة الخوسا في جنوب افريقيا فهو باحدى اللغات الاحدى عشرة الرسمية في جنوب افريقيا ويتحدثها 18 بالمئة فقط من السكان. ويعني الاسم حرفيا "جذب غصن الشجرة" ولكنه بصورة مجازية يعني "الطفل المشاغب". ولكن في جنوب افريقيا كان يطلق على مناديلا اسم "ماديبا" وهو اسم قبيلته وكان الناس ينادونه به تأدبا.
كان ضمن قائمة مراقبة الإرهاب الأمريكية حتى عام 2008

قبل ذلك التاريخ لم يكن مانديلا وأعضاء آخرون في قيادة الحزب المؤتمر الأفريقي قادرين على زيارة الولايات المتحدة دون ترخيص خاص من وزير الخارجية. فقد كان الحزب مصنفاً كمنظمة إرهابية من قبل حكومة الفصل العنصري (الأبارتيد) في جنوب أفريقيا.
مانديلا والرئيس السابق جورج دبليو بوش


وفي عام 2008 أعربت وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية آنذاك كونداليزا عن امتعاضها من الأمر قائلا إنه "ينطوي على إحراج كبير". ثم ألغي التصنيف بقانون وضعه رئيس لجنة الشؤون الخارجية في الكونغرس، هاورد بيرمان.
وكان الرئيس السابق، رونالد ريغان، هو الذي أضاف المؤتمر الوطني الأفريقي الى القائمة في الثمانينيات.
نسي نظارته عندما اطلق سراحه من السجن

اطلق سراح مانديلا في 11 فبراير / شباط 1990 بعد سنوات من الضغوط السياسية ضد التفرقة العنصرية. وفي يوم اطلاق سراحه شعر "بالدهشة وببعض القلق"، كما قال لاحقا.


وتم نقل مانديلا وزوجته انذاك ويني ليلقي كلمة في حشد ضخم مبتهج بالافراج عنه. ولكن عندما فتح نص كلمته، اكتشف انه نسي نظارته، واستعار نظارة ويني.
كان يرتدي زي سائق لتجنب الشرطة

بعد اختبائه بسبب انشطته في "المؤتمر الوطني الافريقي"، لقب مانديلا باسم "بمبرنيل الاسود" بسبب قدرته على التخفي وتفادي الشرطة، تيمنا برواية "بمبرنيل القرمزي"، التي تدور احداثها عن بطل سري الهوية.
وثيقة سفر مزورة لمانديلا


وتنكر مانديلا كسائق وطاهٍ وبستاني حتى يسافر في البلاد دون ان تلحظه السلطات. ولا يعلم احد كيف تم في نهاية المطاف الكشف عن هوية مانديلا والقاء القبض عليه رغم ان تحركاته كانت سرية وبهوية مختلقة.
شارك في تأسيس مكتب محاماة، لكن الحصول على درجة في القانون استغرق أعواما طويلة

درس مانديلا القانون بصورة متقطعة لمدة خمسين عاما منذ 1939، واخفق في نحو نصف المواد الدراسية.
مانديلا وزملاؤه في دراسة القانون


ولكن دراسته الدبلوم لمدة عامين بعد انهاء الدراسة الجامعية سمحت له بممارسة المحاماة، وفي اغسطس/ اب 1952 أسس بالاشتراك مع اوليفر تامبو اول مكتب محاماة بإدارة محامين سود في جنوب افريقيا في جوهانسبرغ. وثابر مانديلا حتى حصل على درجة في الحقوق اثناء وجوده في السجن عام 1989.


*

----------


## ezzeo

*ردود الفعل حول رحيل مانديلا


آخر تحديث:  الجمعة، 6 ديسمبر/ كانون الأول، 2013، 03:16 GMT

رحل مانديلا عن عمر يناهز 95 عاما.


فيما نعى قادة العالم الزعيم الجنوب أفريقي نيسلون مانديلا الذي وافته المنية عن عمر يناهز الخامسة والتسعين، اندفعت جموع من المواطنين إلى منزل مانديلا في مدينة جوهانسبيرغ وهم يغنون ويرقصون في انطلاق عفوي تأبينا لرحيله واحتفالا بحياته.



وتجمع حوالي 500 شخص في منتصف الليل في ضاحية هوغتون مرددين أغاني مناهضة للعنصرية.
وفي مزاج احتفالي بحياة مانديلا المذهلة، رددت الجموع هتاف "يعيش مانديلا".
وفي واشنطن قال الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما إن مانديلا ضحى بحريته من أجل حريات الآخرين، مشيرا إلى أنه لا يمكن أن يتصور حياته الشخصية بدون النموذج الذي قدمه مانديلا.
وأمر أوباما بتنكيس الأعلام الأمريكية فوق البيت الأبيض والمباني العامة في حداد على وفاة "صديق مقرب" ومناهض للعنصرية.
واضاف أوباما "اليوم، الولايات المتحدة فقدت صديقا قريبا، وجنوب أفريقيا فقدت محررا عظيما، والعالم فقد الهاما للحرية والعدل والكرامة الانسانية".
وقال الرئيس الأمريكي الأسبق بيل كلينتون إن العالم فقد بوفاة مانديلا أحد أهم قادته وواحد من كائناته البشرية الممتازة.
وقال ديفيد كاميرون رئيس وزراء بريطانيا إن لقائه بمانديلا كان بمثابة شرف عظيم.
ووصف بان كي مون مانديلا بأنه عملاق العدالة الذي أثر على أناس كثيرين حول العالم بكفاحه من أجل الكرامة البشرية، والمساواة والعدل.
وقال بان إنه تأثر كثيرا عندما قابل مانديلا في محل اقامته في جنوب أفرقيا في فبراير/ شباط 2009.
واضاف بان بأنه "عندما شكرته على الأعمال التي قدمها في حياته، أصر على أن الفضل يعود للآخرين". " لن أنسى أبدا احساسه بالايثار وحسه العميق بالهدف المشترك".

 تنبيه ... كل ما تقدم منقول من عدة مواقع ... عفوا لقد فات على ان اضع اسمائها ... 


*

----------


## ezzeo

*مشكوووورين يا أخوان ... على الإضافة التى أتحفتمونا بها ... لكم كل الشكر و الإمتنان أخ أحمد الحلفاوى ومهدى وكل من شارك فى هذا البوست و لو بالمرور ... فالرجل يستحق منا أكثر من وقفة وهو العلامة الفارقة فى حياة جميع من ناضلوا من أجل الحياة الكريمة و حقوق البشر فى العيش الكريم كما كفلها لنا الخالق عز وجل ....
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيليه : مانديلا بطل ورفيق في النضال من اجل السلام في العالم



أكد اسطورة كرة القدم البرازيلية بيليه اليوم ان رئيس جنوب افريقيا السابق نيلسون مانديلا "بطل" و"صديق ورفيق في النضال من اجل الشعب والسلام في العالم".
وذكر أفضل لاعب في القرن ال20 وفقا للجنة الاوليمبية الدولية، على شبكة "تويتر" الاجتماعية "انني حزين للغاية. نيلسون مانديلا كان واحد من اكثر الشخصيات التي اثرت في حياتي".
وطالب "ملك" كرة القدم الجميع بمواصلة التراث التي تركه الرئيس السابق.
وتوفي مانديلا الخميس عن عمر 95 عاما في منزله بجوهانسبرج بعد صراع طويل مع المرض.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رونالدو ينعي مانديلا شاكراً له نضاله من أجل الإنسانية



نعى الدولي البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو ونجم ريال مدريد الإسباني الزعيم والمنافضل الأفريقي الراحل نيلسون مانديلا والذى وافته المنيه مساء أمس .
 وفي تغريده له على صفحاته الرسمية على موقعي التواصل الإجتماعي فيسبوك وتويتر على الإنترنت , كتب عن " نيلسون مانديلا" أن له إرثه الإنساني في مجال الحريات والنموذج الفريد في النضال.
 وقال رونالدو " شاكرين لك إرثك ومثالك, وستبقى دوماً معنا."
 وأرفق رونالدو صورة تجمعه مع ماديبا خلال الزيارة التي قام بها لمنزل مانديلا بجوهانسبرج بناء على دعوة شخصية منه أثناء بطولة كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا ,وفيها يمسك ماديبا بقميص خاص برونالدو وحمل الرقم 91 عمر نيلسون مانديلا آنذاك.
  يذكر أن آخر ظهور لمانديلا في مناسبة كبرى على المسرح العالمي كان خلال نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم 2010 والتي كانت تقام للمرة الأولى على أرض افريقية حين حضر المباراة النهائية في سويتو وسط تحية هائلة من 90 ألف مشجع وقفوا يصفقون له .

*

----------


## ezzeo

*
*

----------


## ezzeo

*
*

----------


## ezzeo

*زنزانة السجن التى قضى بها الزعيم جل سنين شبابه

*

----------


## ezzeo

*روبن .. الجزيرة التى بها سجن يعد للمحكومين  الخطرين و الإرهابيين جزيرة فى وسط البحر وبها سجن الزعيم حيث سجن فى جزيرة ومن ثم داخل سجن و من ثم داخل زنزانة 


*

----------


## ezzeo

*أحد المحاجر التى عمل بها زهاء ال 27 عاما وهى المدة التى حوكم بها الزعيم الراحل 


*

----------


## ezzeo

*السجن بجزيرة روبن ...


*

----------


## ezzeo

*السجن من الداخل ... واصطفاف الزنازين 


*

----------


## ezzeo

*السيناتور اّل قور أثناء زيارته للزنزانة 


*

----------


## ezzeo

*جانب من الأعمال الشاقة بالسجن بجزيرة روبن 


*

----------


## ezzeo

*جانب اّخر من زنزانة الزعيم الراحل مانديلا 


*

----------


## ezzeo

*جانب اخر من السجن


*

----------


## ezzeo

*صورة من أعلى لجانب من جزيرة روبن والذى به السجن 


*

----------


## ezzeo

*الأسطورة محمد على كلاى ... الان مانديلا حرا للأبد 
محمد علي كلاي: مانديلا الآن حر للأبدfilgoal – منذ 57 دقيقةً







عرض صورةمحمد علي كلاي: مانديلا الآن حر للأبد



واشنطن، (إفي): أعرب أسطورة الملاكمة الأمريكي محمد علي كلاي عن تعازيه لوفاة الزعيم الجنوب أفريقي نيلسون مانديلا واصفا إياه بالرجل الذي علم العالم "المغفرة على نطاق واسع" وأنه الآن أصبح "حرا للأبد".

وقال محمد علي (71 عاما) في بيان ذكرته محطة (إن بي سي نيوز) "أشعر بحزن عميق على رحيل السيد مانديلا".



وأضاف "أكثر شيء سأتذكره عن السيد مانديلا هو أنه كان رجلا قلبه ونفسه وروحه لا يمكن تقييدها من خلال الظلم الاقتصادي والعنصرية والقضبان الحديدية أو عبء الكراهية والانتقام. لقد علمنا المغفرة على نطاق واسع".



وأبرز محمد علي كلاي "روحه ولدت حرة من أجل التخطيط لما يتجاوز قوس قزح. اليوم روحه تحلق في السماء. هي الآن حرة للأبد".



وأشار إلى أن حياة مانديلا كانت مليئة بالأهداف والأمل "من أجله ومن أجل بلاده والعالم أجمع. لقد ألهم آخرين حتى يحققوا ما كان يبدو مستحيلا ودفعهم لتحطيم الحواجز التي كانت تقيدهم عقليا وجسديا واجتماعيا واقتصاديا".



وتوفي مانديلا الخميس عن عمر 95 عاما في منزله بجوهانسبرج بعد صراع طويل مع المرض.







*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*اللجنة الأوليمبية الدولية تعلن الحداد ثلاثة أيام على وفاة مانديلا


6 ديسمبر 2013

وكالة الأنباء الأسبانية EFE ©









باخ رئيس اللجنة الاولمبية
أعلنت  اللجنة الأوليمبية الدولية اليوم الجمعة الحداد ثلاثة أيام على وفاة  الزعيم الجنوب الأفريقي نيلسون مانديلا الذي توفي أمس الخميس عن 95 عاما،  مبرزة الطريقة التي قيم بها الرئيس السابق الرياضة كعامل توحيد.

وقال  رئيس اللجنة الأوليمبية الدولية، توماس باخ، "العالم الأوليمبي يبكي على  خسارة صديق كبير وبطل للإنسانية. موقفه تجاه الرياضة يمنحنا الفخر لتفهمه  إمكانيات الرياضة في تعزيز الاندماج".

وأشار باخ إلى أنه عرف مانديلا شخصيا وأن لقاءه به كان مصدر إلهام بالنسبة له.

وأضاف  "عندما تعرفت عليه أتذكر أنني سألته عما إذا كان يكره أعداءه وهو أجاب  بلا. وعندما لاحظ عدم اقتناعي بإجابته، أضاف أنه لو كرههم، لكان توقف عن أن  يكون رجلا حرا".

ومن جانبه، قال العضو الجنوب أفريقي في  اللجنة الأوليمبية الدولية، سام رامسامي، والذي كان زعيما لحركة ضد الفصل  العنصري أيضا خلال اجتماع للجنة صباح اليوم، إن مانديلا اعتبر الرياضة  "عامل توحيد".
وأضاف "هذه لحظة للاحتفال بحياة عظيمة وليس للبكاء".
وكان  رئيس جنوب أفريقيا جاكوب زوما قد أعلن الليلة الماضية في كلمة بثتها محطات  التليفزيون والإذاعة العامة عن وفاة مانديلا في الساعة 20:50 برفقة أسرته  عن عمر 95 عاما بعد صراع طويل مع المرض.
وقاوم نيلسون  مانديلا نظام الفصل العنصري ونجح في القضاء على احتكار الأقلية البيضاء  للحكم في جنوب أفريقيا، كما بات أول رئيس من أصحاب البشرة السمراء لهذه  الدولة عام 1994 ، وحصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1993.

وأعلن مانديلا تقاعده في 1999 بعد فترة رئاسية واحدة.





*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*نادي ريال مدريد يبكي مانديلا الرجل الذي غير العالم وجعله أكثر عدلا


6 ديسمبر 2013

وكالة الأنباء الأسبانية EFE ©












أعلن نادي ريال مدريد اليوم الجمعة في بيان له أنه "يبكي ويأسف على خسارة" المناضل الجنوب أفريقي الراحل نيلسون مانديلا.
وأوضح النادي أن مانديلا يعد شخصية "ذات مكانة هائلة في التاريخ. فهو رجل غير العالم وجعله أكثر عدلا".
وأضاف البيان أن ريال مدريد يعرب عن تضامنه وقربه مع الشعب الجنوب أفريقي أكثر من أي وقت مضى، كما أنه يرسل دعمه إلى أسرته.
وكان  مانديلا قد توفي أمس، وهو الذي أكمل عامه الخامس والتسعين في 18 يوليو  الماضي، علما بأنه نقل إلى المستشفى أربع مرات منذ ديسمبر الماضي لتجدد  إصابته بالتهاب الرئة الذي كان قد أصيب به على مدار الأعوام الطويلة التي  قضاها في السجون خلال نظام الفصل العنصري بجنوب أفريقيا.
يذكر  أن مانديلا قاوم نظام الفصل العنصري ونجح في القضاء على احتكار الأقلية  البيضاء للحكم في جنوب أفريقيا، كما بات أول رئيس من أصحاب البشرة السمراء  لهذه الدولة عام 1994 ، وحصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1993.



*

----------


## ezzeo

*بلاتر: أودع شخصية غير عادية

filgoal – منذ 22 دقيقة





عرض صورةبلاتر: أودع شخصية غير عادية



مدريد، (إفي): اعرب رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا)، السويسري جوزيف بلاتر عن اعجابه برئيس جنوب افريقيا السابق نيلسون مانديلا، معتبرا اياه "صديق عزيز".

وذكر بلاتر في بيان للفيفا "بحزن شديد اودع شخصية غير عادية وصديق عزيز".



وأفاد "مع نيلسون مانديلا شاركت الاعتقاد في السلطة غير العادية لكرة القدم لاتحاد البشر بشكل سلمي والاعراب عن القيم الاجتماعية والتعليمية".



وأضاف "نيلسون مانديلا سيبقى للابد في قلوبنا. ذكريات نضاله ضد القمع وتفاؤله الدائم سيبقيان للابد فينا".



وتوفي مانديلا الخميس عن عمر 95 عاما في منزله بجوهانسبرج بعد صراع طويل مع المرض.





*

----------


## ezzeo

*نادال: أرقد في سلام يا مانديلا..كنت نموذجا لناfilgoal – منذ 8 دقائق


عرض صورةنادال: أرقد في سلام يا مانديلا..كنت نموذجا لنا



مدريد، (إفي): أعرب لاعب التنس الإسباني، رافائيل نادال، المصنف الأول بين لاعبي التنس المحترفين، عن تعازيه لأسرة الزعيم الجنوب أفريقي نيلسون مانديلا الذي توفي أمس الخميس عن 95 عاما، واصفا إياه بـ"النموذج".

وقال نادال على حسابه بموقع "تويتر" الاجتماعي "أرقد في سلام يا نيلسون مانديلا، لقد كنت نموذجا لنا جميعا. أحر التعازي للأسرة والأصدقاء".



وكان رئيس جنوب أفريقيا جاكوب زوما قد أعلن الليلة الماضية في كلمة بثتها محطات التليفزيون والإذاعة العامة عن وفاة مانديلا في الساعة 20:50 برفقة أسرته عن عمر 95 عاما بعد صراع طويل مع المرض.



وقاوم نيسلون مانديلا نظام الفصل العنصري ونجح في القضاء على احتكار الأقلية البيضاء للحكم في جنوب أفريقيا، كما بات أول رئيس من أصحاب البشرة السمراء لهذه الدولة عام 1994 ، وحصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1993.



وأعلن مانديلا تقاعده في 1999 بعد فترة رئاسية واحدة.





*

----------

